# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الأدلة الشرعية (متفق عليها ومختلف فيها)

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الأدلة الشرعية:
تنقسم الأدلة الشرعية إلى قسمَين:
الأول: المتَّفق عليها:
وهي الكِتاب والسنَّة والإجماع والقياس؛ قال الشافعي: "وجهة العلم: الخبرُ في الكتاب أو السنَّة أو الإجماع أو القياس". الرسالة (39).
واتَّفقوا على أن هذه الأدلة الأربعة تَرجِع إلى أصل واحد، وهو الكتاب والسنَّة؛ إذ هما مِلاكُ الدِّين، وقِوَامُ الإسلام . انظر: جامع بيان العلم وفضله (2: 110)، والصواعق المرسلة (2: 520).
المقصود بالكتاب: 
القرآن الكريم، وهو: "كلام الله المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المتعبَّد بتلاوته".
المقصود بالسنَّة: 
"ما  صدر عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غير القرآن"، وهذا يشمَل: "قوله،  وفعله، وتقريره، وكتابته، وإشارته، وهَمَّه، وتركَه- صلى الله عليه وسلم" .انظر: الفقيه والمتفقه (1: 86)، وشرح الكوكب المنير (2: 160).
المقصود بالإجماع :
"اتِّفاق مُجتهدي عصر من العصور من أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد وفاته على أمر ديني" .انظر: مختصر ابن اللحام (74).
المقصود بالقياس:
"حَمل فرع على أصل في حُكمٍ بجامعٍ بينهما" .انظر: روضة الناظر (2: 227) .
الثاني: المختلف فيها:
وهي: "الاستِصحاب، وقول الصحابي، وشَرع مَن قبلَنا، والاستِحسان، والمصالِح المُرسَلة". الاستصحاب:
• لغةً: طلَب الصُّحبَة، وهي المُلازَمة. 
• اصطلاحًا هو: "استِدامة إثبات ما كان ثابتًا، أو نفْي ما كان منفيًّا" . انظر: إعلام الموقِّعين (1: 339).
• قول الصحابي  هو: "أن يكون في المسائل الاجتهادية، وألا يُخالِفه غيره من الصحابة، وألا  يشتهر هذا القول، وألا يخالف نصًّا، وألا يكون مُعارَضًا بالقياس" . انظر: معالم الفقه (217 - 218)؛ للجيزاني.
• شَرعُ مَن قبلنا: هو شَرع لنا ما لم يُخالِف شرعَنا . انظر: شرح الكوكب المنير (4: 413).
الاستِحسان هو: 
"ترجيح دليل على دليل، أو هو العمل بالدليل الأقوى، أو الأحسن" .انظر: روضة الناظر (1: 407).
المصالح المُرسَلة هو:
"ما لم يَشهد الشرع لاعتباره، ولا لإلغائه بدليل خاص" .انظر: معالم الفقه (236) للجيزاني.

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

بالنسبة للإجماع هل  يقيد بعصر أم لا
ثم هل يدخل فيه الظاهرية
ثم من يصرح بالإجماع قد يقصد به الأكثر كالطبري
ثم هل الإجماع السكوتي داخل
ثم الأدلة المتفق عليها هي العمدة و هي المقدمة و هي معول الطالب و يتحراها و يعنى بها قدر الممكن

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك كل ما ذكرته على خلاف بين العلماء والإجماع مسائله متشعبة تحتاج إلى تحرير .

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

ثم من عنوا بنقل الإجماع كابن عبد البر و النووي و المنذري ضبطت عنهم أوهام

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فهما لا يعتبروا خلاف الواحد والاثنان.

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

الحقيقة ان الإحاطة بكل أقوال أهل العلم أو أكثرهم صعب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لذا قال الإمام أحمد : (من ادعى الإجماع فهو كاذب، وما يدريه أن الناس اختلفوا).
وكلام الإمام حمله العلماء على الإجماع السكوتي أو الظني .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهل القياس متفق عليه أم أنه قول الجمهور ؟

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

الظاهرية أبطلوا القياس و قولهم مردود و أدلتهم مردودة لأن الأدلة التي استدلوا بها تبطل القياس الفاسد لا الصحيح

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وهل القياس متفق عليه أم أنه قول الجمهور ؟


لم يخالف إلا داود الظاهري، وتبعه ابن حزم؛ لكن أظن أن وراء السؤال معلومة مفيدة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وهل القياس متفق عليه أم أنه قول الجمهور ؟


*نقاش حول القياس....*

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

حكى السبكي الإجماع على كون القياس دليلا شرعيا، معتبرا خلاف الظاهرية خرقا للإجماع، ولا يحضرني اللحظة أين ذكر هذا في مصنفاته، وليكن منا على ذُكر أن اعتبار القياس حجة شرعية بغض النظر عن البحث في كثير من مسائله والتي حكي فيها الخلاف وكان معتبرا كحجية القياس الخفي على سبيل المثال.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> حكى السبكي الإجماع على كون القياس دليلا شرعيا، معتبرا خلاف الظاهرية خرقا للإجماع، ولا يحضرني اللحظة أين ذكر هذا في مصنفاته، وليكن منا على ذُكر أن اعتبار القياس حجة شرعية بغض النظر عن البحث في كثير من مسائله والتي حكي فيها الخلاف وكان معتبرا كحجية القياس الخفي على سبيل المثال.


علَّك تتحفنا بنقله

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

لعلي وهمت في النقل عن السبكي حكايته الإجماع على حجية القياس فقد رجعت إلى كتابي جمع الجوامع والإبهاج في هذا الباب، فلم أجد حكاية الإجماع بل وجدت خلافه أي حكاية الخلاف في جملة مما يتعلق بذلك، فإما أن يكون غير السبكي حكى الإجماع في المسألة أو شرود ذهن حدث لي إلى مسألة أخرى فخلتها في القياس وبقيت محفورة في الخلد، أو قرأت عمن حكى عن السبكي ذلك والله أعلم، والأمل من الإخوة المشرفين حذفُ ذلك، والتعليق هذا معه، وإذا كان نصف العلم (لا أدري) فنصف الجهل (أظن).

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو البراء محمد علاوة
					

لذا قال الإمام أحمد : (من ادع الإجماع فهو كاذب ، وما يدريه أن الناس اختلفوا) .

وكلام الإمام حمله العلماء على الإجماع السكوتي أو الظني .


بارك الله فيك 
يبدو لي ان في العبارة سقط أو تغيير أدى الى تغيير المعنى الى الضد 
(وما يدريه أن الناس اختلفوا) فهذا الاستفهام يفيد أن الناقل قد نقل الاختلاف لا الاجماع 
لذلك ينبغي نفي الاختلاف فيقال (وما يدريه أن الناس لم يختلفوا ؟)
وهذا ما نقله شيخ الاسلام في بعض مواضع كتابه فقال 
(وأحمد كان يقول هذا كثيرًا، ويقول: من ادعى الإجماع فقد كذب، وما يدريه أن الناس لم يختلفوا؟ ولكن يقول: لا أعلم مخالفًا.)) انتهى
أو يكون اللفظ (لعل الناس اختلفوا )
**وهذا  الذي رواه عنه عبد الله  حيث قال* 
*سَمِعْت أَبِي يَقُولُ: مَا يَدَّعِي فِيهِ الرَّجُلُ الْإِجْمَاعَ فَهُوَ كَذِبٌ، مَنْ ادَّعَى الْإِجْمَاعَ فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ، لَعَلَّ النَّاسَ اخْتَلَفُوا، مَا يُدْرِيهِ، وَلَمْ يَنْتَهِ إلَيْهِ؟ فَلْيَقُلْ: لَا نَعْلَمُ النَّاسَ اخْتَلَفُوا، هَذِهِ دَعْوَى بِشْرٍ الْمَرِيسِيِّ وَالْأَصَمِّ، وَلَكِنَّهُ يَقُولُ: لَا نَعْلَمُ النَّاسَ اخْتَلَفُوا، أَوْ لَمْ يَبْلُغْنِي ذَلِكَ))

والمقصود أن الاحاطة بجميع الأقوال متعسرة ومتعذرة , لذلك كان الأأولى أن ينفي  علمه بالخلاف لا أن يثبت عدم وجوده 
ففرق بين الأمرين , لذلك يقول 
 («لا نعلم الناس اختلفوا»)) 

ونقل شيخ الاسلا م عن الامام أبي ثور  أنه  قال: إن الذي يذكر من الإجماع معناه أنا لا نعلم منازعا،)) انتهى كلامه 
وعلى هذا يحمل كثير من نقولات الاجماع عن بعض الأئمة ممن أطلق القول بذلك , أي أنه لم يعلم في المسالة الا هذا القول 
وثمة احتمال ثان وهو الأكثر , أن بعض ناقلي الاجماعات لا يعتدون بخلاف الواحد , ويعدونه شذوذا لا سيما اذا كان من العصور المتأخرة , وهذا ما وقع لابن عبد البر فانه كان يعد قول الظاهرية شذوذا لا يعتد به .
أما القياس فقد نقل ابن بطال أن أول من أنكره بعض المعتزلة , وتبعهم الظاهرية وتعقب بأن بعض الصحابة انكره 
وللحديث بقية ..

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> بارك الله فيك 
> يبدو لي ان في العبارة سقط أو تغيير أدى الى تغيير المعنى الى الضد 
> (وما يدريه أن الناس اختلفوا) فهذا الاستفهام يفيد أن الناقل قد نقل الاختلاف لا الاجماع 
> لذلك ينبغي نفي الاختلاف فيقال (وما يدريه أن الناس لم يختلفوا ؟)
> وهذا ما نقله شيخ الاسلام في بعض مواضع كتابه فقال 
> (وأحمد كان يقول هذا كثيرًا، ويقول: من ادعى الإجماع فقد كذب، وما يدريه أن الناس لم يختلفوا؟ ولكن يقول: لا أعلم مخالفًا.)) انتهى
> أو يكون اللفظ (لعل الناس اختلفوا )
> **وهذا  الذي رواه عنه عبد الله  حيث قال* 
> ...


جزاك الله حيرًا، أحسنت التبيه:
نقل ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين: (1/ 30): قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل: سمعت أبي يقول: ما يدعي فيه الرجل الإجماع فهو كذب، من ادعى الإجماع فهو كاذب، لعل الناس اختلفوا، ما يدريه، ولم ينتبه إليه؟ فليقل: (لا نعلم الناس اختلفوا).

----------


## أحمد القلي

> *فإما أن يكون غير السبكي حكى الإجماع في المسألة أو شرود ذهن حدث لي إلى مسألة أخرى فخلتها في القياس وبقيت محفورة في الخلد، أو قرأت عمن حكى عن السبكي ذلك والله أعلم،*


*
قد أشار المزني الى شبه اجماع من الصحابة ومن بعدعم على ذلك 
وتبعه ابن بطال فحكاه عن الجماعة ونقله عن أبي تمام المالكي وجزم بأنه لم يخالف في ذلك الا المعتزلة 

قال ابن بطال 
( قال أبو تمام المالكى: اجتمعت الصحابة على القياس، فمن ذلك أنهم أجمعوا على قياس الذهب على ورق فى الزكاة. وقال أبو بكر الصديق: أقيلونى بيعتى. فقال على: والله لا نقيلك، رضيك رسول الله لديننا، فلا نرضاك لدنيانا؟ فقياس الإمامة على الصلاة، وقياس الصديق الزكاة على الصلاة،..)

ثم نقل عن المزني هذا القول (فوجدنا بعد النبى (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أئمة الدين فهموا عن الله تعالى ما أنزل إليهم وعن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ما أوجب عليهم، ثم الفقهاء إلى اليوم هلم جرا، استعملوا المقاييس والنظائر فى أمر دينهم، فإذا ورد عليهم ما لم ينص عليه نظروا، فإن وجدوه مشبهًا لما سبق الحكم فيه من النبى (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أجروا حكمه عليه، وإن كان مخالفًا له..
**فرقوا بينه وبينه، فكيف يجوز لأحد إنكار القياس؟ ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من أعمى الله قلبه وحبب إليه مخالفة الجماعة. 
هكذا نقل ابن بطال 
لكن ابن القيم نقل عنه 
(قَالَ الْمُزَنِيُّ الْفُقَهَاءُ مِنْ عَصْرِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى يَوْمِنَا وَهَلُمَّ جَرًّا اسْتَعْمَلُوا الْمَقَايِيسَ فِي الْفِقْهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْأَحْكَامِ فِي أَمْرِ دِينِهِمْ**قَالَ وَأَجْمَعُوا بِأَنَّ نَظِيرَ الْحَقِّ حَقٌّ وَنَظِيرَ الْبَاطِلِ بَاطِلٌ فَلَا يَجُوزُ لِأَحَدٍ إِنْكَارُ  الْقِيَاسِ لِأَنَّهُ التَّشْبِيهُ بِالْأُمُورِ وَالتَّمْثِيلُ عَلَيْهَا)) انتهى*

*قال بن بطال : وإنما أنكر القياس: النظام، وطائفة من المعتزلة، واقتدى بهم فى ذلك من ينسب إلى الفقه داود بن على، والجماعة هم الحجة ولا يلتفت إلى من شذ عنها.) انتهى*
*لكن قال الحافظ 
(وَتَعَقَّبَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْأَوَّلِيَّةَ الَّتِي ادَّعَاهَا بن بطال بِأَن إِنْكَار الْقيَاس ثَبت عَن بن مَسْعُودٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَمِنَ التَّابِعِينَ عَنْ عَامِرٍ الشَّعْبِيِّ مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ الْكُوفَةِ وَعَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ الْبَصْرَةِ وَذَلِكَ مَشْهُورٌ عَنْهُمْ نَقله بن عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ وَمِنْ قَبْلِهُ الدَّارِمِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ عَنْهُمْ وَعَنْ غَيْرِهِمْ وَالْمَذْهَبُ الْمُعْتَدِلُ مَا قَالَهُ الشَّافِعِيُّ ان الْقيَاس مَشْرُوع عِنْد الضَّرُورَة لاأنه أصل بِرَأْسِهِ*

----------

